# Sub Choice



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

Alright guys, 

I'm building a center console enclosure in my Dodge Ram that will be around 1.75 cubed after driver and port displacement. I'm trying to decide which woofer to use. My choices are both Sundown Audio, but either the SA 10 or 12. My goals for my system are what most would classify as SQL, good sound but the ability to blow everything away. I am also driving the woofer with an Arc Audio ks500.1 at 2 ohms, so manufacture rated 600 watts rms.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can fit it i say the 12 .... However why so narrow on driver selection to only sundown audio? Nothing against them they make great product but there are a lot of nice drivers that can go in your setup.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

good question....free stuff is very nice especially when one is a college student


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

toysoldier3646 said:


> good question....free stuff is very nice especially when one is a college student


so youre getting the sub for free?


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah my buddy has some sitting around and he owes me a favor


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

toysoldier3646 said:


> yeah my buddy has some sitting around and he owes me a favor


gotcha... then i say 12


----------

